# Rhenium in Nickel Chloride solution??



## justinhcase (Dec 16, 2016)

I can not understand why this chap would try and sell a "Solution" such as this on eBay.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rhenium-in-Nickel-Chloride-solution-precious-metal-not-gold-or-platinum-/232173651135?hash=item360ea0c4bf:g:37MAAOSwImpXpdvS


----------



## Lou (Dec 16, 2016)

Wow, Justin, you should totally go after this guy.

I don't know UK environmental laws, but what he's doing may be illegal. Furthermore, it's certainly unprofitable and he's trying to sham people. 

He says its 10.1 g/L Re with a host of other stuff. 

He wants 10 pounds sterling for a liter. Guess what, catalyst grade APR is at best $1450/kg Re contained! I make the stuff, and it's a crap market right now. This means it's about $14.50/liter in Re value (not counting the cost of weak base resin, ammonia, crystallization, waste disposal etc). 


OH, and guess who's photo that is he has listed for? :roll: 

This is from the digestion of superalloys, hence the Re and the Hf and the nickel. I know this material well as I do this every day.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 16, 2016)

Lou to be frank I looked at that auction and looked again and thought exactly the same.

The guy is peddling toxic waste on ebay.


----------



## justinhcase (Dec 16, 2016)

Lou said:


> Wow, Justin, you should totally go after this guy.
> 
> I don't know UK environmental laws, but what he's doing may be illegal. Furthermore, it's certainly unprofitable and he's trying to sham people.
> 
> ...


I know but Why would any one digest Superalloy, All my work as been around keeping the main body of alloy intact while targeting the brazing.
I have been looking at reagents to let me sort Re alloys from just straight superalloy just incase I find an other supplier who was not such a nasty person to deal with.
Do you think this may be the result of an over reaction where he has failed to pacify the main body of alloy? 
I will ask some questions and see if I can glean any better information.
warm Regards
Justin


----------



## Lou (Dec 16, 2016)

Can you tell him to stop using my photo of palladic acid to represent his material while you're at it. 

Not appreciated!


----------



## justinhcase (Dec 16, 2016)

Lou said:


> Can you tell him to stop using my photo of palladic acid to represent his material while you're at it.
> 
> Not appreciated!


Okay I will .
He also has a Shaker Table up for £33,500 which is quite excessive I think.


----------



## justinhcase (Dec 18, 2016)

Reply from the chap.
"Hi Justin,
Several assumptions there.
Photos internet photos for illustration, whoever took them .. sorry .

The patents for rhenium recovery many are quite bogus. with all sorts of alchemist claims.

The recovery is quite simple, but not easy, in that you have to know how to do it and it takes a lot of patients.
Firstly Heraus in Germany use a process to dissolve in aqua regia and then pass through Ion exchange resin.
Secondly Rio Tinto Zinc have just taken delivery of a plant that dissolves soot from copper smelting and passes it over Ion Exchange resin to recover.
Third, we have the Ip on a process that dissolves whole engine casings quickly and without acid, then recovery with electrolysis or Ion exchange. This is a fantastic process and could revolutionize the Rhenium marketplace and usage of rhenium. We do understand the marketplace and therefore we are leaving it to do other things....

The lot I have is 800 litres of dissolved material that has stood in storage for 5 years. The rhenium can be recovered using a particular commercially avalable resin and a carefully managed extraction. It requires the use of boiling ammonia in the final stage to elute the rhenium from the resin and produce APR in solution.

If you look at my website you will see I am now heavily involved in water treatment( http://www.greenscienceuk.com)
I therefore need someone who has the kit and understanding to recover this material. From your message I think the " how to recover" could be as useful to you as the material itself.

If you want to invest in this Im happy to help you set the process up and work through the methodology with you. The kit is not expensive and the resin is reusable.
You need a method of testing the materials produced, AA IPC-ms or XF, do you have these. ? If not you will need to pay for the assay..

Give me a call
Happy to meet up, happy to supply a sample. "


----------



## Lou (Dec 18, 2016)

The commercially available resin is purolite A170.

I would say hot ammonia is a bit of an oxymoron but would work well if the whole system could be pressurized so as to keep the NH3 in it.

The eluate is dilute ammonium perrhenate at a couple grams per liter. That's what gets evaporated down and recrystallized to remove the attendant ammonium molybdate.

Right now the Re market is really really soft because of all the single crystal alloy recycling.


----------



## Bob Rushton (Feb 2, 2017)

Ok Why do you want to know what its about if you are not interested in buying ?

Firstly is is the remnants of a research project to recover Rhenium from scrap super alloy. Why would you wish to do that, well Rolls Royce wish to do that because they can only remelt a small percentage of material in to new batches of alloy (max 40%). If you increase the remelt you get introduction of contaminants, the blades crack in service ( not pleasant). 

The project started with the only known recovery method, dissolve in acid and pass through resin( simplified for you) . We recovered some rhenium, and mapped the kinetics of the reaction. We have now developed a way of dissolving the alloy to recover all the metals using no acid. 

So this solution is of no use to us, we are selling it. Now we have an environmental licence, it is properly bunded and it won't be sold to anyone who is not qualified or capable of handling it. 

Make me an offer if you have the ability and capability...you could be surprised. The current price in China is $5500 per Kg , $3000 elsewhere, you will not get that for it calculate on getting $1500 per Kg for the RE. 70% recovery rate, so 6x $1500 .....? 

Just as a PS is anyone interested in our Gold recovery shake table in the same lot on ebay ? good bit of kit and this also is the end of a research project. 

If you sell either lots for me I will give you 15% ex vat ( remember ebay includes the VAT)

Many thanks for your interest, ...


----------



## Bob Rushton (Feb 2, 2017)

Ps Low, concentrated ammonia is needed, have you tried it ?


----------

